# Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum - Update Test Online!!!



## hirschi-94 (19. Juni 2011)

Im Moment erscheinen immer mehr Netzteile diverser Hersteller mit der begehrten 80 Plus Platinum Zertifizierung. 

Superflower liefert nun ein weiteres 80+ Platin zertifiziertes Netzteil nach. Das besondere daran ist, dass es laut der Aufschrift ("Fanless") auf Verpackung komplett passiv gekühlt ist.

Für ein 500Watt Netzteil ist das schon bemerkenswert. Jedoch denke ich nicht, dass man dieses Netzteil in einem Lüfterlosen System betreiben kann. 

Laut der Homepage wird das Netzteil bald verfügbar sein. Weitere Informationen sind bislang nicht vorhanden.


_EDIT: 

Der Test Also erstmal 2 wichtige Infos: OCP ist weiterhin nicht vorhanden und das Netzteil basiert wie vorhergesagt auf dem Golden King.  _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Sehr interessant
Effizient und leise!


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Wenn SF mal an der Lötquali arbeitet könnte das eine alternative zu den Seasonic FL sein.


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie es mit OCP aussehen wird


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Wär nicht schlecht wenns mal funktioniert 
Ist NLO an Board?


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Kann ich dir nicht sagen mehr als in den News steht ist auch nicht bekannt. 

Aber bisher jedes NT das ich hatte - ohne der NLO Sicherung hat meinen Null Last Test überstanden


----------



## zøtac (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Wenn ich Superflower nur höre bekomm ich Ausschlag


----------



## Anchorage (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*



zøtac schrieb:


> Wenn ich Superflower nur höre bekomm ich Ausschlag



Ich habe ein Superflowe 800 Watt Gold netzteil und es leuft Wunderbar weis nicht was ihr alle habt. Dafür kriege ich von Bequit Netzteilen Ausschlag.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Superflower ist doch auch Markennetzteil... eig. uninteressant... viel wichtiger sind doch die ampere und 12V-Schienen.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Das Problem bei SF ist wohl das den meisten Leuten zu wenig Schutzschaltungen verbaut sind und die Platinen gelötet sind als wäre es ein Silbersee.


----------



## zøtac (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Mir hat so n Chinaböller mal n Mainboard zerschossen, nie wieder


----------



## Anchorage (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*



zøtac schrieb:


> Mir hat so n Chinaböller mal n Mainboard zerschossen, nie wieder



Mit hat ein Bequit NT 2 4870 Gegrillt seitdem her nie wie Bequit. Da ist mir Superflower noch lieber.


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Ein Freund vom mir hat ein Superflower drin. Ich bin wirklich gespannt was die taugen, aber ich hab da ein verdammt schlechtes Gefühl (das täuscht mich verdammt seltem ) und ich habe ehrlich gesagt erst etwas von der Marke gehört, als er sich vor 2 Wochen den PC gekauft hat...


----------



## doodlez (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

hab mit meinem sf 520 Watt Modular kein Prob bisher


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Wie lange hast du das NT schon?

Ich denke bei SF fehlen vor allem Langzeitberichte.


----------



## Kasjopaja (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ich denke bei SF fehlen vor allem Langzeitberichte.


 

Woher das wohl kommt. XD

Ich hab n Corsair. Bequiet hat bei mir auch nur 2 Tage gehalten. Als es ans Spielen ging sind die Schienen durch geraucht. Und das bei ner 4850 und nem 600 Watt NT.
Hab mein Corsair nun seit 3-4 Jahren.


----------



## amdfreak (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Ich hab jetzt seit Januar 2010 ein Superflower-NT drin, und ich kann nur sagen, dass es leise arbeitet und mir noch keinerlei Probleme beschert hat. 
Dann sagen halt manche wieder, dass das nur ein Glücksfall ist...


----------



## Kasjopaja (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Mir Persönlich is es rille von wem n NT is. Wenns nicht geht wird der Hersteller gewechselt. Und wenn das NT dann geht is doch alles in Butter. Mir latte wie die Lötpunkte aussehen wenns Funktioniert. Als wenn ich dauernd in das NT reinschau wenn ich zocke XD


@amdfreak:   ... Natürlich is das ein reiner Glücksfall, was dachtest du den?


----------



## Xion4 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Nunja, wenn nicht allzu teuer wird wäre das NT vielleicht etwas für meinen HTPC. In einen Gaming PC würd ich auch nie ein lüfterloses Netzteil packen...viel Leistung brauch auch ne gute Beatmung


----------



## poiu (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Die Konstruktion sieht aber so aus wie die alten passiven mit 80+ Standard

FSP Fortron/Source Zen 400W ATX 2.2 (passiv) (PPA4000300) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

also als ob das NT doch viel abwärme abführen müsste, das Seasonic X-Series Fanless X-460FL 460W ATX 2.3 (SS-460FL) (passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und das neue FSP Aurum Passiv sehen da etwas filigraner aus.

Ich frage mich ob die passiven SF auch kein Überhitzungsschutz haben 

Betreff Langzeit Erfahrungen:

oh die gibt es mit dem alten, die waren einfach Crap

die neuen Golden Green und Platinum scheinen brauchbar zu sein, aber da gibt es halt keinerlei Erfahrungen.


----------



## thescythe (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*



> Für ein 500Watt Netzteil ist das schon bemerkenswert. Jedoch denke ich  nicht, dass man dieses Netzteil in einem Lüfterlosen System betreiben  kann.


Hääää ???


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*



thescythe schrieb:


> Hääää ???


 Desto wenoger Watt du hast desto schwerer ist es eine hohe Effizienz zu erreichen, Platinum bei 500 ist sehr gut.
Außerdem musst du ein 500W NT Passiv, dh. ohne Lüfter kühlen.


----------



## thescythe (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Nicht schwerer, sondern schwieriger ^^

Das dürfte bekannt sein, dass im unteren Wattbereich eine Steigerung der Effizienz schwieriger ist 

Mein Augenmerk lag mehr auf das Lüfter-lose-System, denn ein NT mit einer vermuteten Ampere-Leitung von 41A auf der 12V-Rail wird man nicht in 
einen passiven System einsetzten. Da wäre das NT überdimensioniert - Davon ab, halte ich eh Lüfterlose/passive Systeme für Nonsens, selbst wenn man 
es schafft ein lauffähiges System ohne Lüfter zu betreiben, können trotz allem noch töne von anderen Bauteilen kommen - Nix Silent


----------



## sfc (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Mir sind Schutzschaltungen wichtiger als Lüfterlosigkeit. Aber es spricht ja nichts dagegen, dass SF sich da noch verbessern kann. Be Quiet! hat früher auch viel Müll gebaut. Heute will ich nichts anderes mehr haben.


----------



## knarf0815 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

was für schutzschaltungen sollte ein netzteil denn unbedingt haben ? 
gruß


----------



## Vortox (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

ICh hab seit Anfang Januar 2010 auch ein SF drin und hab nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*



knarf0815 schrieb:


> was für schutzschaltungen sollte ein netzteil denn unbedingt haben ?
> gruß


 
Ocp, Otp etc.
Die ganhe charge eben, wenn du mehr wissen willst ab in den NT Diskussionsthread


----------



## knarf0815 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

@ Wa1lock : danke , werde ich wohl mal machen müssen
gruß


----------



## zweilinkehaende (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Ich finde die Kombination aus lüfterlos und gut belüftetes System gut.
Wenn ich mein System mit sovielen Lüftern ausstatte, dass ich das NT passiv betreiben kann ohne, dass es abraucht, 
dann kann ich mir nen normales (billigeres) holen und die Lüfter leiser stellen.

PS: Mag sein dass es technisch nicht besser geht, aber dann richtet sich diese Kritik eben gegen jede NT-Fanless-Konstuktion


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Naja bin mit meinem Corsair zufrieden, wer eine Platine aus Karton will, soll ruhig zuschlagen


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Naja bin mit meinem Corsair zufrieden, wer eine Platine aus Karton will, soll ruhig zuschlagen


 
Was soll daran schlecht sein? Diverse namhafte Hersteller, wie zum Teil Cougar setzten auch auf gepresstes Papier...


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Was soll daran schlecht sein? Diverse namhafte Hersteller, wie zum Teil Cougar setzten auch auf gepresstes Papier...


 
Ganz bestimmt nicht, das sind alles FR4 Platinen, das ist genormt, FR1-FR3 platinen sind bei Netzteilen nicht zulässig ! Dafür gibts die IPC Normen bzw Richtlinien. 

SuperFlower nuzt genauso FR4 Platinen wie jeder andere hersteller auch.


----------



## nyso (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Naja, der schlecht Ruf Superflowers liegt zum Teil auch an dem SF-Staff, den wir hier ja mal hatten

Mir kommt in den Hauptrechner aber nix anderes als Enermax, da macht man nix falsch, die sparen nirgends.


----------



## Aufpassen (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Die werben bestimmt mit dem Slogan: "Jetz können sie ihre Komponenten im PC auch Geräuschlos & Effizient zerstören"...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Die werben bestimmt mit dem Slogan: "Jetz können sie ihre Komponenten im PC auch Geräuschlos & Effizient zerstören"...


 
Ach, meistens endet es trotzdem in einem großen Knall! Das nennt man die Big Bang Theorie!


----------



## Spiff (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Also so schelcht sind die SF NT nun auch nicht. Schon 4 Stück verbaut das älteste ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt und funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei. Sind mittlerweilen einfach zu teuer.


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*



Spiff schrieb:


> Sind mittlerweilen einfach zu teuer.


 
Ja weil die Technik mittlerweile i.O. ist bis auf die OCP Schutzschaltung.

Zumindest bei den Golden Green und den Golden Kings.


----------



## Uziflator (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Ich halte von Super Flower nicht viel ähnlich viel wie bei LC-Power etc.  Wenn es Fanless sein muss setze ich lieber auf das von Seasonic.


----------



## xenio (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Weis nicht was hier manche für probleme haben, hae bis vor  2 woche, 6jahre ein Superflower 500 watt trin gehabt. kam damals stolze 80€. Nie probleme mit gehabt und jetzt läufts bei nem kumpel weiter!


----------



## thescythe (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ja weil die Technik mittlerweile i.O. ist bis auf die OCP Schutzschaltung.
> 
> Zumindest bei den Golden Green und den Golden Kings.



Zeig mir mal ein NT welches mit einer 12V Schiene daher kommt, die sekundär OCP hat ?


----------



## winpoet88 (20. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Wenn ich Superflower nur höre bekomm ich Ausschlag



Pech für dich.!.......Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit SF-Netzteilen und habe schon etliche davon verbaut !


Greets Winpo8T



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du das NT schon?
> 
> Ich denke bei SF fehlen vor allem Langzeitberichte.


 
Also : Ich habe vor ca. 4 Jahren 3 PCs mit Superflower Aurora Netzteilen (600 Watt) ausgerüstet, es laufen alle Netzteile bis heute ohne Probleme !


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Anchorage (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Also wer sagt das Super Flower schlecht ist hat auch einen an der Dachkannte. Ich habe nen Golden Green drinnen mit 800 Watt. Auser Super Flower kommt mir nix in meinen Rechner. Ihr sagt Enermax ist gut ich habe da ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Frag mal meine ATI 5770 die wegs dem Dummen Enermax Gegrillt wurde. Und dieser Dumme Konzern hat mir den Schaden nichtma ersetz bin auf den Kosten sitzen geblieben. Nichtmal das NT haben sie ausgetauscht obwohl ich da nix verändert habe.  Nee Enermax und Bequit einmal und nie wieder. Achja das Bequit hat mir 2 ATI 4870 Geschrotet die gleiche leier wie bei Enermax. Super Flower ist mir einmal durch nen Sturz kaputt gegangen war auch meine Schuld aber Super Flower hat es trotzdem ausgetauscht mit einem netten Brief im Karton:" Wir lieben unsere Kunden deswegen tauschen wir ihr Netzteil aus. Es fallen keine Kosten für sie an. Und jetzt kommts: Lassen sie es das nächste mal nicht fallen . Ihr Superflower Team" Sogar mit nem  dahinter soviel Kundenfreundlichkeit habe ich noch nie irgend wo gesehen. Da könnt ihr mir viel von Enermax und Konsorten erzählen.


----------



## nyso (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

Also wenn du ein Enermax und ein Be Quiet zerstörst, dann solltest du dich vielleicht mal selber Fragen wie du mit deiner Hardware umgehst^^ Enermax ist die Premiummarke unter den NTs, die haben sämtliche Schutzschaltungen, nur beste Komponenten, da kann eigentlich gar nix passieren. 

Ich z.B. habe meinen Rechner beim basteln mehrmals kurzgeschlossen Dazu auch mit + und - 12V den Himuro berührt, in dem gerade die Festplatte gearbeitet hat etc. Also echt viel ******* gebaut Und das Enermax hat jedes mal sofort reagiert und die gesamte Hardware gerettet.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*



winpoet88 schrieb:


> Also : Ich habe vor ca. 4 Jahren 3 PCs mit Superflower Aurora Netzteilen (600 Watt) ausgerüstet, es laufen alle Netzteile bis heute ohne Probleme !


 
Na wenn das so ist...

Ein Freund von mir hat sich letztens einen PC gekauft und irgendein SF eingebaut für glaube ich 90€ (Modellbezeichnung weiß ich nicht mehr), daher habe ich mich gefragt, wieso man bei dem Preis nicht ein NT von einer Marke kaufen kann, bei der die Meinungen nicht so weit auseinandergehen... Die einen meinen ja wie du, dass sie seit Jahren keine Probleme haben, die anderen (*hust* Quanti *hust*) haben anscheinend immer noch bedenken.


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Super Flower: Passives 500W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Platinum*

So mittlerweile ist der erste Test online. 

Sieht recht gut aus - OCP gibt es weiterhin nicht 

EDIT: Es handelt sich um die selbe Plattform wie das Golden King.


----------

